# [Wet Thumb Forum]-red-green :)



## aquastar (Jul 17, 2005)

This is my juwel record 60.Very simple,only mosses and rocks and black neons.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i love how you made your background red for the picture. it looks really good.


----------

